# Ford mustang 4 spd. od trany.



## TheDuce (Apr 4, 2007)

Can you help?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Sweet
I can't help you myself, but if there is anyplace on the internet where there is someone that can, or someone that can point you in the right direction, it's Four Eyed Pride*
Someone there must at least know where to find the info you need. if not the actual specs

www.foureyedpride.com


*FourEyedPride.com is dedicated to promoting the 1979-1986 Ford Mustang and Mercury Capri. The intent of the site is to encourage owners of 1979-1986 Mustangs and Capris to preserve their 'Four-Eyed' identity.


----------

